# I hope this helps someone out there!



## ectera (Dec 3, 2007)

I just want to give you a quick rundown… About 2 ½ months ago I suddenly had very watery elimination. I thought it was a virus, so I waited a full week before I took anything to help stop me up. This went on for weeks and weeks – very painful cramping (I cry like a baby went it happens – you know your entire lap just seizes up!), etc. I went to my regular doctor who thought it sounded like IBS, who I think blamed the IBS mainly on stress (boy does that make me angry when I hear that!), and sent me off with some pill. I only took it for a short time but wasn’t comfortable with it. I made an appt with a specialist, but that was 6 weeks down the road, so I wanted to try something else. I went to an individual that practiced acupuncture and Chinese medicine. He did a few things with me, which included having me take an herbal supplement. Almost all of my symptoms went away. I still couldn’t have a few things (lettuce, fried food, and grain alcohol KILLED me) – but on the very off occasion that I had watery elimination, I didn’t have that horrible cramp pain that I had in the weeks prior. So after a month and a half both he and I thought that I was cured. I got off of the herb and in days my symptoms started coming back. Got back on the herbs – life became great again. I am SO curious if anyone else would have this response. The product is called GI TONIC and a company called Evergreen Herbs makes it. I finally got to see the specialist who thought I had Post Infectious IBS and was very comfortable with me continuing with these herbs. He suggested every few weeks I get off of them just to test how my body is doing. He thinks this IBS thing is temporary, but that it may last up to a year… I really wish I knew what was going on with my body and why this all happened out of the blue and HOW these herbs help me, but at least I found something that seems to make my life serene again… I hope you have success too!


----------

